# No disc in drive? Yes there is!



## azdood (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello -

I just tried to back up some software to CD using the wizard that comes with XP, but when it says to insert a disc into the drive and I do, it says there is no disc in the drive. I've tried and retried but no luck. It's strange because I just played a music CD using the same drive. I'd appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## 1101doc (Dec 9, 2006)

Not all CDs are created equal. At least not for XP. Many users report that some types give this response while others are fine. Curiously, it seems that often the more expensive RW type give problems and the "el-cheapo" buy-em-by-the-stack CDRs do better. You will need to experiment with different brands and types to discover what works best for you.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Try this:
*Go into your Device Manager, and find your drive. Right click on it, and choose "Uninstall". After it uninstalls, reboot, and let Windows detect new hardware, and install new a driver for you.* 
Good luck!


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't know if this fits your situation- but I use Roxio to make copies of data & burn "music CDs" of stuff I have recorded to my HD. I often get a message similar to what you describe under two circumstances.
1- If I start a burning session by having CD in CD drive-- or put it in before Roxio calls for it.

2- Not sure of all the details but from time to time the CD drive doesn't recognize anything until after I reboot (I've wondered lately if the Roxio is corrupting some driver and must be re-booted-- but that is just a theory). I only bring this one up to say, try rebooting and it may solve itself.
Good luck
letchworth


----------



## Nickstermon (May 26, 2007)

I also have the problem of trying to burn a CD using the wizard that comes with XP, but when it says to insert a disc into the drive and I do, it says there is no disc in the drive. I've tried a number of times but no luck. I've also deleted in Device Manager the CD device, rebooted, then have the same problem. Also, I've edited the registry to show Type 3, still have the problem. Any other ideas?


----------



## Drunk_Maniac (Aug 2, 2007)

dont use windows xp wizard, find another freeware program on the net or just copy all of it over to a data disk and make it bootable..

problem solved


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I find that the brand of cd makes a BIG difference... Try a different brand.
vicks


----------



## azdood (Aug 24, 2004)

OK. Thanks. I'll just use another burner. I have the free version of Deep Burner and I'll check out if it'll put other software programs on disc for me.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I didn't mean burner, I meant the disk itself. I find that the brand Memorex works in my Dell XP Pro SP2 when the Maxell will Not.
Another free cd burning program is CDburner XP pro 3. I have used that a time or two.
vicks


----------



## azdood (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I'll try them all. Much appreciated.

David


----------

